# Camera (15k Budget)



## rachitrt23 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello Guys, looking to buy a camera in the 15k range. A good all rounder ie. good picture and video quality. Also good zooming capabilities will be a plus. Haven't shortlisted any, so kindly suggest

Budget - 15k
Camera Type - Point and Shoot preferred
Usage - Picnics, family gatherings, marriages etc. 
Required features - Good picture and video quality, low light picture quality should be good, 5x zoom or more will be nice and so will be image stabilization. 
Extra- any that can get in this budget (wifi sharing will be great)


----------



## quagmire (Nov 3, 2015)

Answer these so we can recommend better.

*www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/167265-questionnaire-buying-digital-camera.html


----------



## nac (Nov 4, 2015)

P530 if you're okay with bulky form factor. I would prefer this over S9600.
S9600 if you want pocketable one.
Both of these have plenty of zoom. Weigh your priorities and buy. Most of the latest compacts have wifi feature, but P530 isn't one of them.
If you want you can even settle for sub 10k camera and still get similar image quality and more than 5x zoom and IS.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 4, 2015)

Okay so P530 has the best picture quality in that budget?
How much difference it s between it anf s9600?


----------



## nac (Nov 4, 2015)

> IMO, pretty much all the small sensor cameras produce equally good  images. The higher priced models may have slight edge because of better  hardware, but not by huge margin. So a 10k model would produce almost  equally good images as a 30k model (I am only talking about pin head  sensors, not large sensor). This pretty much answers your question.





rachitrt23 said:


> Okay so P530 has the best picture quality in that budget?
> How much difference it s between it anf s9600?


I would say equally good.
I don't give huge weightage to image quality alone. I prefer P530 because of
- manual controls
- brighter lens
- more zoom
- VF
- better shutter range
- price. (Up to my knowledge, this is the cheapest bridge (good) in the last four years).


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 4, 2015)

If you can extend till 20k, check this
Sony Cybershot HX60V 20.4MP Semi SLR Price in India- Buy Sony Cybershot HX60V 20.4MP Semi SLR Online at Snapdeal

I got it for my dad.... I too initially thought of buying something under 15k but I'm happy I bought it..... It has good image quality(don't shoot panoramas, Sony never learns), good battery life & is easier to carry around than bridge camera. It has good amount of manual controls (Just that its manual focus isn't as good as that of a DSLR)..... NFC & WiFi are added bonus & charging can be done by a micro USB port


----------



## hareesh (Nov 16, 2015)

Has this been discontinued  >>> S9600  ???

- - - Updated - - -

What's your budget? *15K*

Camera type?

*As I m a beginner in photography, I would prefer an advanced P&S, so that I can toggle between auto/manual features for learning*

Body Style?
Compact or Bridge (bulky) *No preference as such*

How much zoom do you want/expect?  *10x optical zoom*

Do you care for manual exposure controls?---

What will you be shooting with this camera? *Mostly Travel and then Family*

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports? *Mostly Outdoors*

Video? *Yes*

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind? *No *

Any brand preference? Like/dislike *No*

From where will you be buying?
Online/Local store -*Will depend on the deals i'm offered*

Anything else you would like to tell us?

*A beginner who want to take photography seriously*


----------



## nac (Nov 16, 2015)

I don't know if it's officially discontinued. But I would assume it is as the next model is launched earlier this year and it's been more than 1.5yrs old now. Still you can find it in the market.

Kick out S9600 out of the equation if you want to take it seriously. P530 would be my suggestion.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Nov 16, 2015)

Get P530, good budget and capable of taking great shots although bulky.


----------



## hareesh (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions . Really appreciate it


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Dec 5, 2015)

I have been using the Nikon coolpix L820 for 1.5 yrs now.. amazing it is.. worth a look, alhough I doubt its availability now.. but L830 is there I suppose  Recommended


----------



## hareesh (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank You all for the valuable suggestions. Got hold of my P530 2 weeks ago ! 

Learning slowly to operate the Manual Mode. Where do I get to clear my doubts??


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2016)

hareesh said:


> Thank You all for the valuable suggestions. Got hold of my P530 2 weeks ago !
> 
> Learning slowly to operate the Manual Mode. Where do I get to clear my doubts??



Congrats... Read your camera's manual, that will clear some of your doubts and makes you understand better about your camera. Check the last link in my signature to understand basics about photography. Finally, you can post your doubts here in this forum, we can help you with that...


----------



## vetdrchandan (Apr 1, 2016)

Guide Me also I too want a camera for around Rs 15000..
I went market to buy either *Nikon coolpix L840 or P530*. But couldnt found because they are out of stock.. Any suggestion????


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2016)

vetdrchandan said:


> Guide Me also I too want a camera for around Rs 15000..
> I went market to buy either *Nikon coolpix L840 or P530*. But couldnt found because they are out of stock.. Any suggestion????


You're bumping a 5 month old thread.
Try online, you can find 'em.


----------

